# Slow boot times M.2 NVMe SSD Windows 10 64bit Pro



## zorgan (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Guys, have a question, I recently purchased a Gigabyte Intel Z370P D3 Coffee Lake ATX Motherboard and an M.2 SSD NVMe drive, the motherboard slot claims to have speeds "up to" 32 Gb /s the NVME drive WD Black 256GB M.2 PCIe NVMe Performance SSD/Solid State Drive 256GB WD Black SSD, M.2 (2280) PCIe 3.0 (x4) NVMe SSD, Read 2050MB/s, Write 700MB/s, 170k/130k IOPS Max, Retail I seem to only be getting speeds like a normal sata drive, wondering if anyone can advise, I disabled CSM in the bios and enabled secure boot before installation as per a guide I found online, yet I still have normal ssd speeds, not sure where i've went wrong. Wondering if anyone can advise?

I have made a video changing settings etc in the bios as I boot so people can have a rough idea how fast the system is performing.

I've a mate who also has a M.2 SSD NVMe drive and his boots so much faster, like literally 5 or 6 seconds to desktop. I invested in the NVMe M.2 because I thought this owuld be the same, just wondering if i'm missing something?

PS - I've also updated the bios to the recent version and no change so far
all motherboard drivers installed also.

other spec on the system


*Corsair 8GB DDR4 Vengeance LPX 2666MHz Memory*


*Intel Core i3 8100, S 1151, Coffee Lake, Quad Core, 4 Thread, 3.6GHz, 6MB Cache, 1100MHz GPU, 65W, CPU, Box *

EDIT - also could it be the fact i have just 1 memory stick in? will this really affect the boot up speed so much?

also that memory stick on the store where I purchased actually said "skylake" on the product when i've reviewed back at it on the store (unsure if they've changed the title for some reason and I did read that some DDR4 modules do work differently with coffee lake? but i'm not really sure exactly why?


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Do you have any device connected to the SATA3 0 port?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If that is from your manual it doesn’t look like it supports NVMe, only PCIe drives


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)




----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

M.2 Support List - see encl.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Just some thoughts;
1 When you installed windows, did you have any other hd connected; either ssd or mech? If so, your boot files are most likely on those drives.
2 I have not used a WD M.2 however the samsung M.2 has much better performance when the samsung driver is installed. I saw read/write times go way up after installing the samsung driver. Check the WD site for any updated drivers and also any firmware updates for the drive
3 Did you install the inf or chipset driver from the gigabyte support page?


----------



## zorgan (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi guys, I'd like to start by saying thanks to all those who have contributed to the thread, it could in fact be a compatibility issue, I'm not sure at this point, I've built systems for years and this is in fact the first built using M.2 - seems stable enough and rather fast but not SUPER fast as i would had imagined.

when installing windows 10 I didn't have any other drives connected as a precaution, I also made sure CSM was disabled and fast boot enabled. I don't honesty think it will go any further to be honest.

I did install the chipset drivers and inf files crjdriver, I think in this case it will just go at the speed shown in the video, I've actually installed windows 10 about 4 times now I think the current setup will just have to do, within budget this is the only build I could manage to get at least at 8th generation intel platform to make it futureproff, it may be a case that going dual channel mode in the ram will increase boot times, I'm going to advise the guy that I've done the build for to try to upgrade the ram when they are able too and I will certainly report back here if the boot times dramatically change, as it may help others to know in the future. if not it could be a M.2 vs motherboard compatibility issue, some of the more expensive M.2 SSD's such as the Samsung I've witnessed and they do in fact go very fast indeed.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I have a ryzen 1700X system with a samsung M.2 and it loads windows in about 7 seconds after POST beep.
Just about all higher end motherboards have a fast boot option in the bios. Is this enabled or disabled? In addition, you can usually adjust the POST time; I have mine set for 3 seconds.


----------



## zorgan (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah I noticed this in the bois, there was even software loaded in windows "fast boot" software, everything enabled and installed, strange, I also looked at the box, at the back they had one of those charts, showing NORMAL sata speeds of 6Gb then a large bar chart with it up at 32Gb speeds (up to) with M.2 SSD NVMe and THIS is the exact reason I bought the motherboard lol


----------

